# Can I mix Bumblebee and Cherry Red Shrimps?



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

I was thinking about getting some Bumblebee and Cherry Red Shrimps. 

Can I mix them and will they interbreed? 

I've attached pics of the shrimps I want to get.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

found this on another site:


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

They will not interbreed, but the Cherries like a higher PH than the Bumblebee I think...

Bill


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

The chart is from Planet Inverts Website, a great place to get very nice shrimp...and it lists the 2 most common shrimps in US hobby
Caridina sp. and Neocaridina sp.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

cool chart, guess i dont have to ask if the chart is trustworthy.


----------



## Dr.Ponce (Nov 28, 2007)

Since they won't crossbreed and assuming that they will reproduce at even rates; I would advice you to give it a try. But i would recomend you to check on their count every now and then. it is well known that many times, CRS can be outcompeted by faster breeding species (like Red Cherries)...

PD: I wish my LFS would bring some algae eating shrimp over here!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I am assuming that the chart above is basing the "not mixing" on interbreeding and not temperament.
I have successfully kept shrimp together what the chart considers "can not be kept in same tank together"

I understand that come people want to keep the genetic steams pure, but not mixing CRS with Bee shrimp?? Correct me if I am wrong, is that not how breeders strengthen the CRS genetic line?


----------



## JensR (Sep 21, 2006)

I have both species in one tank and don't see any issues. RCS are Neocaridina's and Bumblebee are Caridina's


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

kwc1974 said:


> I am assuming that the chart above is basing the "not mixing" on interbreeding and not temperament.
> I have successfully kept shrimp together what the chart considers "can not be kept in same tank together"
> 
> I understand that come people want to keep the genetic steams pure, but not mixing CRS with Bee shrimp?? Correct me if I am wrong, is that not how breeders strengthen the CRS genetic line?


Yes you are correct, I am assuming though that it means a more vague, generalized mixing of the shrimp.

If you are taking specific shrimps for their size, hardiness, color, etc and mixing them on purpose then the chart would help you by telling you what shrimps interbreed.

But if you were trying this out you would, should, already know.

It is more to the beginner who wants to keep multiple shrimp in the same tank without having accidental breeding and 
un-intended results


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

bumblebee shrimp are not the same as bee shrimp. Bee shrimp are basically black crystal red shrimp. Both bee and bumblebee shrimp like similar water conditions however. cherrys and bumblebees will not interbreed. You would be fine having them together but i would suggest having softer more acidic water for them (same type of water as crystal shrimp). Your cherries will reproduce just fine in the softer water.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

agree with above. if u can crossbreed these two, you are getting big money for the new species!


----------

